# Dad looking at BBQ Pits. Suggestions?



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey guys, my dad is looking at getting a nice pit finally. He is tired of buying the cheaper ones and having to replace them every couple of years.

Anyway, he is looking at a few from Gator Pit of Texas, Pits and Spitts, JJ's Custom Pits, and Klose BBQ Pits.

Any experience with these pits, or suggestions on other companies? He is looking to spend $1500-$2000 on one, and obviously wants a bigger size. Most of them are in the 20x48 size range. Just looking for suggestions and thoughts on different pits.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Hwy 6 heading to G-town on right, from Home Depot in Alvin. Looks like a junk yard. He does a great job in refabbing old ones. Great pits, cheap prices...check him out. Trls also....good family owned people...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have looked at almost all the ones mentioned and A LOT more. Pros and cons on all. I look for a 1/4" thick main chamber and fire box. Gotta have easy ash removal. Heavy duty wheels if u wanna move it. Good adjustable smoke stack. Main thing I guess I look for is heavy duty everywhere on the pit. Good with the search.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Look at Tejas Smokers too. Been happy with mine for many years!









http://www.tejassmokers.com/smoker.htm


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Make sure it has no hot spots. Buy bigger than you think you need. All the pits mentioned are good and most are priced comparably. I personally like Klose they are friendly and fair priced.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Look at Tejas Smokers too. Been happy with mine for many years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WR, can you fit briskets on the top and bottom of those pull out trays? those have always been nice looking pits!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

You can put the smaller ones (< 8 lbs or the points) on the top rack, just pull the rack away from the back an inch or two.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

My Tejas will cook several briskets at a time but the top rack tends to be quite a bit hotter than the main one and so I use it primarily for things that should cook hotter.

I did extend the baffle on mine to reduce the temperature difference closer to the firebox.

There are lots of excellent pits out there but the name ones like Gator Pit and Klose tend to be more expensive than the Tejas, albeit with somewhat thicker steel.

Links to some good pit companies in this thread.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

might look at Vasbinders on hwy 90 on the way to Richmond. I looked there and have been pricing them. they have a pit for $900 that has fire box, grill area and upright smoker box. It was $2000 for this size grill at other places.

Joe


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

That is a good price.


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a 20 X48, I bought from jj Pitts two years ago and absolutely love it. They are made 1/4" steel and the and the one thing that set JJ's Pitts aside from the rest is his patented damper between the fire box and the barrel. I paid roughly 1500 for mine. Check them out they are on 59 near Tidwell on the feeder about a 1/4 mile from Pitts and Spitts.

Their website is www.pitsbyjj.com


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will let him know what yall said. I figured all the pitts listed are of high quality, just would come down to which one we wanted the most/had the most features.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a Lyfe Tyme pit that I bought a few years ago and love it. It is constructed very well, and cooks great. They are made in Uvalde, and last I checked you could buy the straight from Lyfe Tyme if you were willing to drive there to get it and it would turn out a little cheaper. Here is the web site. http://www.lyfetyme.com/index.html


----------



## seeker7 (Jul 21, 2010)

Look at Lyfe Tyme Fine Bar-B-Q Pits, made in Uvalde, Tx. They make all sizes, including some with vertical smoke boxes. They are heavy duty and the grates are stainless steel. They have a neat tool for easy cleaning of the firebox. I use it for everything I cook outdoors. Turkey, brisket, chickens, etc. on the smoker. Burgers and steaks with direct heat in the firebox.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Getursmokeon said:


> I have a 20 X48, I bought from jj Pitts two years ago and absolutely love it. They are made 1/4" steel and the and the one thing that set JJ's Pitts aside from the rest is his patented damper between the fire box and the barrel. I paid roughly 1500 for mine. Check them out they are on 59 near Tidwell on the feeder about a 1/4 mile from Pitts and Spitts.
> 
> Their website is www.pitsbyjj.com


X2 I have a JJ pit myself and love it. If you go to the the trailer smoker section and scroll down a few mine is the Monstakilla. Jose will set you up with exactly what you want and with in your budget range. Give him a call. I shopped for over a year and he beat everyone by hundreds and quality is second to none.


----------

